# Postleitzahl



## Summe (10. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Postleitzahl Script geschrieben.
Die PLZ soll zwischen minimal 3 und maximal 5 Zeichen sein.
Es soll danach auch darauf überprüft werden.
Hab das Skript zurückbekommen mit folgendem Schriftstück:
Es wird auf die Länge der Zeichenkette geprüft, also wie viele Zeichen
es sind.
Sind es weniger als drei erfolgt eine Warnung/Fehlermeldung.

Sind es mehr als fünf Zeichen erfolgt eine Warnung/Fehlermeldung.

Die beiden Abfragen sollen nacheinander gemacht werden.
Kann mir einer von euch helfen.




```
<html>
<head>
<title>Formulareingaben &uuml;berpr&uuml;fen</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function chkFormular () {
 
  if (document.Formular.plz.value == "") {
    alert("Geben Sie bitte eine Postleitzahl ein!");
    document.Formular.plz.focus();
    return false;
  }
     if (document.Formular.plz.value.length < 3) {
     alert("Geben Sie bitte eine 3-stellige Postleitzahl ein!");
     document.Formular.plz.focus();
     return false;
 }
 if (document.Formular.plz.value.length !=5){
     alert("Geben Sie bitte eine 5-stellige Postleitzahl ein!");
     document.Formular.plz.focus();
     return false;
 }
 
}
</script>
</head>
<body>

<h1>Formular</h1>

<form name="Formular" action="http://de.selfhtml.org/cgi-bin/formview.pl"
  method="post" onsubmit="return chkFormular()">
<pre>

Postleitzahl:    <input type="text" size="5" maxlength="5" min="3" name="plz">
Formular: <input type="submit" value="Absenden"><input type="reset" value="Abbrechen">


</pre>
</form>

</body>
</html>
```

MfG
Summe


----------



## XHelp (10. Jun 2012)

Was genau willst du denn wissen?


----------



## Summe (10. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

Das Skript soll folgendes tun:

Sind es weniger als drei Zeichen erfolgt eine Warnung/Fehlermeldung.
Sind es mehr als fünf Zeichen erfolgt eine Warnung/Fehlermeldung.
Nur wie muss ich die Abfrage machen um dies zu erreichen?

MfG
Summe


----------



## XHelp (10. Jun 2012)

Und was genau stimmt nicht mit deinem Code? Ganz davon mal abgesehen, dass wenn du auf "mehr als fünf" testen willst, dann solltest du auch 
	
	
	
	





```
>
```
 und nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
!=
```
 benutzen.


----------



## Summe (10. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

den Code habe ich jetzt so abgeändert


```
if (document.Formular.plz.value.length > 5){
     alert("Geben Sie bitte nur eine 5-stellige Postleitzahl ein!");
     document.Formular.plz.focus();
     return false;
```

Funktioniert.

Werde noch einmal ein Schriftstück zu der Person zurück schicken und noch genauer
nachfragen was da angeblich nicht stimmen sollte oder abgeändert werden sollte.
Ich werde nämlich aus dem sein Schriftstück selbst nicht mehr raus schlau.

*Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.*


----------

